# DSC alarm 832



## hometech999 (Mar 30, 2011)

good day i have a problem with my security system ,whe i try o go into the programing when i press * 8 IT DOES NOT ALLOW ME TO ENTER THE INSTALLER CODE IT JUST MAKES A LONG BEEP can some one help me wih this


----------



## CCT (Mar 21, 2009)

Have you tried pressing ## to clear out and then, after ~15 seconds, tried *8 again ?


----------

